# We are in trouble!!!!!



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Batten down the hatches folks,we are screwed!!!!
Jim Cantore is on P-cola beach!!! Lord he is such a drama queen!!!


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, I can see it now. "Folks these conditions are absolutely EPIC!!! Waves taller than buildings! The end is near!!!" as one of the locals runs behind him with a surfboard.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Prince Caspian said:


> Yeah, I can see it now. "Folks these conditions are absolutely EPIC!!! Waves taller than buildings! The end is near!!!" as one of the locals runs behind him with a surfboard.


 Hahaha now that was funny!:thumbup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Snatch it said:


> Hahaha now that was funny!:thumbup:


Funny but dead on!!!! HaHa!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Cantore is a douche.... I live on the beach, the surf is pretty big, and the wind is blowing pretty good, but nothing worse than a bad winter cold front... that rain we just had was worse than this crap.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Wat's the deal? I just read a yahoo article that made it soulnd like landfall was going to be between the AL/MS line and the Okloknee river...
Went to Nation Hurricane center site and it shows it skimming Louisiana and hitting Texas...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

marmidor said:


> batten down the hatches folks,we are screwed!!!!
> Jim cantore is on p-cola beach!!! Lord he is such a drama queen!!!


+1 :d


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't think anybody knows where this storm is heading. As far as Mr. Cantore goes.....he is Gods gift to weather. Ask him. He'll tell you so.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Im just wondering when Jim Cantore's going to break out his eye goggles....


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

we were talking about chasing Ol' Jim Cantore right on outta here.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Real weather experts dont need to stand in the rain.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

My wife follows Cantore on twitter and him and Allen Strum are having a little spat. Strum told him to get off his beach and Cantore responded with 'Come down here and we can settle this like men.'
All in good fun I'm sure. Tools.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Just as long as they don't go in the surf (because Red Flag) they won't be fined $200 each..but my moneys is on Alan.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

My wife follows Cantore on twitter and him and Allen Strum are having a little spat. Strum told him to get off his beach and Cantore responded with 'Come down here and we can settle this like men.'
All in good fun I'm sure. Tools.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Hawkseye said:


> I don't think anybody knows where this storm is heading. As far as Mr. Cantore goes.....he is Gods gift to weather. Ask him. He'll tell you so.


Yes, I've heard this as well. A hotel manager I used to fly models with had an issue with him. He told the manager "Do you know who I am"? Tom had to lie and say "no".

Rick


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

shootnstarz said:


> Yes, I've heard this as well. A hotel manager I used to fly models with had an issue with him. He told the manager "Do you know who I am"? Tom had to lie and say "no".
> 
> Rick


Hahahaha I bet that clipped his little fairy wings a wee bit!!!!


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

One of the reasons he's in Pensacola and not Orange Beach, is because he was run out of Orange Beach, for using a fan and water hose spray, to do his broadcast. This guy does nothing but cost the local communities money!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Fear sells advertising space.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Daxman said:


> Im just wondering when Jim Cantore's going to break out his eye goggles....


Well it has happened. They have their goggles on!!


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Fairwaterfishing,

From your post I'm guessing you were the one in control of the water hose just to make a quick dollar. :euro:


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

JoeZ said:


> My wife follows Cantore on twitter and him and Allen Strum are having a little spat. Strum told him to get off his beach and Cantore responded with 'Come down here and we can settle this like men.'
> All in good fun I'm sure. Tools.



Had to look that up for myself. Great stuff! Go Allen!

Jim Cantore ‏@JimCantore
Who else is as excited as I am to see NHC cone 4 ‪#Debby‬? Never seen the whole Gulf in a cone B4... Should be interesting to say the least

Allen Strum ‏@AllenStrum
@JimCantore nobody is as excited as you are punk

Jim Cantore ‏@JimCantore
@AllenStrum why don't you bring your excitement to Pensacola beach and we will settle it man to man.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep must have been, your brilliant, and have me figured out.


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Strum should go down there with an instacam and film Cantore with his fan and water hose and broadcast that BS on weartv.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

DaBreeze said:


> Strum should go down there with an instacam and film Cantore with his fan and water hose and broadcast that BS on weartv.


I wish Allen would go down there and "Strum-Thump" Cantore!


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Fairwaterfishing,

Come on now, that's no way to talk to the President of your *Unofficial Tom Ard Fan Club*.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*American vs Europe Weather Model*

Well once again this proves that nothing beats an American. Looks like she'll track as predicted by the American computer model. I hope it peters out before she gets much stronger.


----------



## Split 1 (Aug 16, 2011)

and saying retailers beefing up emergency supplies like bread and water, and the effects of oil productions in the gulf creating a gasoline spike! Cant even watch it. What a bunch of Nancys.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Cantore just did a report from pcola beach on the weather channel talking about how nobody is allowed in the water and there is a fine and they are enforcing the fines and nobody is allowed to go in. Just as he finishe saying that, some kid in the background was in the water swimming across the screen an got swept by a wave and disappeared. I couldn't stop laughing!!! Haha It was kind of a punch in the face for his seriousness. I hope that kids ok lol


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

What channel is this guy on?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I saw that too! It was hilarious, laugh out loud stuff. The guy was talking about how they are enforcing the rules and everyone is following them just as a surfer goes by. Could not have timed it better.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Surfers are allowed in the water, due to having flotation devices strapped to them. But swimmers are not.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

naclh2oDave said:


> I saw that too! It was hilarious, laugh out loud stuff. The guy was talking about how they are enforcing the rules and everyone is following them just as a surfer goes by. Could not have timed it better.


The one I saw was on a boogie board. A little liquid courage and we maybe looking at a "Statistic". Judging by the people in the background, there is no shortage of adult beverages. Hopefully they people in the water will come to their senses.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I herd that Cantore was leaving the weather channel and going to work for NOAA!!


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Joe, he's on the weather channel. I actually did see one of the four wheelers that the beach patrol uses set up behind him earlier. This thread is great! I wonder if Cantore even realizes what a Nancy(thanks for that, Split 1) all the locals know that he is. By the same token, I wonder how many folks buy into his garbage. Hopefully we are paying our tropical debt for this year now. I'm looking forward to a summer filled with blue skies and smooth seas... Probably the day after snapper season closes.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

My dad lives on the Eastern Shore of Maryland. He just called me to ask about the weather.. Even up there they know about this guy.. He said he saw that cantore was on one of the beaches down here and asked if it was close to me.. LOL!

Never heard of this guy until now, but it is pretty funny that you guys are talking about him and my dad asks about it.... all the way from Maryland...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Where did this tropical storm form. I just heard about it today. But now I have to watch this suppose legend "cantore" to see what he says


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Updated projected path as of 4pm today..


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah it do not look like we are gonna see much excitement.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

marmidor said:


> Yeah it do not look like we are gonna see much excitement.


Yep, if it stays well off to the east we won't see much of anything at all. It's only a TS, so not too big of a deal anyway. The main concern with it right now is how slow its moving and the massive amount of rain some places are going to get.. I could use a day of two off of work though:thumbup:


----------



## RCB (Jan 29, 2008)

Watching the weather channel, they make it sound like florida is about to wash away from the US. Really???


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like Debby is sitting stationary now, winds still at 60mph. We seem to be the only part of Florida that's not getting much of anything! Gonna be an interesting next couple of days to see what happens..


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

If Cantore is here, we're safe. He never gets sent to the impact zone. See where the low man is, that's where it'll hit.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

this is the same low that dropped all the rain on Pcola..., round 2.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

My Gf's dad lives in my house in New Port Richie and they have had the highest water in the last 25+ years but still isn't compared to here two weeks ago. Her sisters car is FUBAR but they still haven't got near what we had a couple weeks ago. WHOS READY FOR A TS PARTY WITH MAJOR FLOODING. Move what you have to high ground if it comes close


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

marmidor said:


> I wish Allen would go down there and "Strum-Thump" Cantore!


 Damn I about busted my gutt on this one :laughing:


----------

